# EOS R5 Firmware v1.4.0 Released



## 1D4 (Aug 19, 2021)

v1.4.0 for the R5 has been released - available on the UK site, but US and other regions should follow shortly:
https://www.canon.co.uk/support/con...cameras/digital_slr/eos-r5.html?type=firmware

This should help the issue with IS not kicking in immediately (see #7 below), which I've been looking forward to.
Description​Firmware Version 1.4.0 incorporates the following fixes and enhancements:
1. Adds support for outputting 8K/30p/10-bit video signals for ProRes RAW recording to ATOMOS's Ninja V+ recorder* via HDMI.
* If you have any questions about ATOMOS products, please contact ATOMOS directly.
* Please note that the recorder may become hot.
2. Adds support for movie recording when the camera is connected to the CN-E18-80mm T4.4 L IS KAS S or CN-E70-200mm T4.4 L IS KAS S EF cinema lenses.
* Still photography shooting is possible however performance is not guaranteed.
* Movie shooting in vertical position is possible however performance is not guaranteed.
* External power supply is required for AF operation during servo zoom operation. When there is no external power supply, AF operation is activated only when the servo zoom is not in use.
3. Adds simultaneous movie recording capability on card 1 and card 2, however RAW movies and RAW(Light) movies cannot be recorded simultaneously on card 1 and card 2.
4. Adds support for the VPG 400 (Video Performance Guarantee Profile), a standard based on the CFexpress 2.0 specification.
5. Improves operation stability when using the RF400mm F2.8 L IS USM and RF600mm F4 L IS USM.
6. Fixes an issue in which, during HDMI connection, if the camera's screen turns off, a zebra pattern is displayed via the HDMI output.
7. Fixes an issue in which sufficient image stabilization effects may not be attained immediately after the start of shooting.

Firmware Version 1.4.0 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.3.1. If the camera's firmware is already Version 1.4.0, it is not necessary to update the firmware.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Aug 19, 2021)

Finally! Can't wait to test this out!


----------



## David - Sydney (Aug 19, 2021)

Up on Canon Australia website as well. Don't forget to download the updated advanced user guide as well. I think that the guide for 1.3 was delayed after the firmware release but good that both are out at the same time for 1.4
Have to test the IBIS for initial AF lock which is the main issue for me.
I wonder what the bandwidth will be for "8K/30p/10-bit video". It doesn't say raw light and we assumed that the HDMI port was 2.0 and not 2.1 spec.
It will get hot but what is the record time clip length??


----------



## Viggo (Aug 19, 2021)

Did they pull it? Not available anymore through the link, and the one I DL that said 1.4 said 1.3.1 in camera when I was about to update.

*EDIT* Seems the Singapore site has it available now, updating to 1.4 atm.


----------



## juanmaasecas (Aug 19, 2021)

I just downloaded it from the UK site right now no prob


----------



## john1970 (Aug 19, 2021)

I just downloaded the 1.4.0 firmware a few minutes ago and am installing it on my R5. Supposedly fixes the IBIS issue and improves stability with the two RF super telephoto lenses. Don't shoot 8K, but if I did the external ProRES RAW recording to Atoms Ninja V+ would be super cool!


----------



## liv_img (Aug 19, 2021)

Updated from www.canon.es, and working fine. But I do not see any updated user guide as someone said. at least in Spain.

PD: Found on Canon Australia in english: https://www.canon.com.au/support/si...cid=A21FC40EB54142DD85658BE76BD945D8&ctype=ma


----------



## LesC (Aug 19, 2021)

The Canon UK site says the user manual has been updated & should be downloaded but I cant see that it's any different (still shows as Version 1.0, September 2020)


----------



## liv_img (Aug 19, 2021)

LesC said:


> The Canon UK site says the user manual has been updated & should be downloaded but I cant see that it's any different (still shows as Version 1.0, September 2020)


The cover of the one I downloaded from Canon Australia says: "These operating instructions assume you are using EOS R5 firmware version 1.4.0 or later, © Canon INC 2021." So it's really new. In Canon Spain there is still the old manual.


----------

